

Assume all new email is useless - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/03/first-assume-all-new-email-is-useless.html

======
dkokelley
A good idea, but I don't see any "friend" category. Maybe he has a completely
separate personal email address... but he has a folder for family.

I do something similar with my gmail account. Information emails are either
deleted (your account has been activated!) or archived, depending on the
content.

Actionable emails (reminders, or emails that I plan on replying too) I keep in
the inbox, until they are obsolete, then I archive them.

~~~
jgrahamc
I don't have any friends :-( Actually, the few friends who email me get
stocked in Misc.

